# Ford 3000 tractor - problem starting



## markpkelly (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 1967 ford 3000 gas tractor - replaced shorted out wiring, key switch, starter, solenoid, regulator, and coil. It acts like it wants to fire over but when I let off the the key spring it just dies. Any ideas on what to try.

Thanks much,
Mark

dgee:dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed:


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I assume that you have checked the points and spark? You should have a crisp blue spark. An orange spark is often not good enough. Point gap should be .025" 

Try "hot wiring" - run a temporary wire direct from the battery hot to the coil hot and crank it. 

Try tow-starting it. Put it in 3rd gear, get it going good with clutch in, and let out the clutch.


----------



## markpkelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks - got it started,


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

markpkelly said:


> Thanks - got it started,


Just curious.....what did you find to be the problem?


----------

